# Help with Long Lens + Backup Body choice for Iceland



## fegari (May 24, 2013)

Hi

This topic may have been beaten to death and I have tried to read whatever I could find for Iceland but haven't yet decided the way to go so hopefully you guys that have been there could advice. I'll be there this summer and being one of those one in a lifetime trips you want to ensure all bases are covered. My current equipment consist of:

5D III
Zeiss 2.8/21
Sigma 35 1.4 HSM Art
Zeiss 2/50 MP
Canon 85L II
Zeiss 2/100 MP
Canon 70-200 F4 IS (+ 1.4extender II)

I got therefore a nice focal range covered but the question I may need your advice with concerns the darn Puffins, the occasional bird in the Myvatn area and the long reach landscape shots. I think this will in turn also influence the choice for the backup body to get:

From what I read (or not???) a 200mm may be a bit short for Puffins or the birds at the Myvatn area and I'm not impressed by the 70-200 F4 IS coupled with the 1.4x extender I currently have. The options I can think of is to selling the 70-200 F4 IS and getting a 70-200 2.8 II (keeping the 1.4 extender) or to get a used Canon 100-400 instead.

Regarding the backup body I would consider the following options: 
1) any used APS-C (7D that I know well or 60D or even a 650D etc): I can get them cheap used. APS-C has the added crop factor bonus so the option to take a 70-200 II with extender becomes very versatile for the birding. However in the eventuality the 5DIII fails then I'll have only an APS-C so my 21mm becomes effectivelly a 35mm which is not very nice for a place such as Iceland... 

2) a cheap used 5D II: whatever happens with the 5DIII I still have the wide end properly covered with the 21mm but then I may need to get the 100-400 (?)

So, to end a long post what would you do:

-Used APS-C as backup body, selling 70-200 F4 IS and getting 70-200 2.8 II (I keep the 1.4 extender anyway)
-Used 5DII as backup body, selling the 70-200 F4 IS and getting the Canon 100-400

Nota: I plan to resell whatever backup body I get after returning. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GoodVendettaPhotography (May 24, 2013)

1st off: eff you, just a little bit for being able to go to Iceland.
2nd: CONGRATULATIONS for being able to go to Iceland! 
3rd: you current setup will serve good enough, I believe. I would save your money and stay there as long as possible. Make sure you get a 4x4 and never stick to just the golden circle. 

Make a waterfall itinerary.
Make an appropriate Icelandic mix (Sigur Ros, Bjork, Soley, etc)
Prepare yourself for near total isolation for a lot of your trip.
Pretend you are on another planet.
Embrace the isolation.
Find the plane crash, hidden in the NE section.
Go elf hunting.

Report back here with photos because we're all wanting to see them!

Have a good time!


----------



## GoodVendettaPhotography (May 24, 2013)

PS: I would pick option 1.


----------



## Dutchphotographer (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

I visited Iceland last year with my 7D and took only 17-55IS 2.8 and 70-200 f4 L IS.

I could get as close to puffins as 2 meters. Just go to an area that allows that, like the Guided tour at Ingolshofdi.
Instead of a large collection of primes, why not take a versatile zoom like the 24-105 instead?
I had 2.5 weeks of great weather, but if its rain and wind as is not uncommon, I wouldn't wanna be changing primes all the time when hiking. Just put he 70-200 f4 on the crop body and enjoy the holiday...


----------



## fegari (May 24, 2013)

Dutchphotographer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I visited Iceland last year with my 7D and took only 17-55IS 2.8 and 70-200 f4 L IS.
> 
> ...



Thansk for the advice, I take it you did not miss at all any more reach than 200mm (with crop body). But was you 17mm wide enough in crop for the icelandic landscapes? you see, I'm leaning towards option 1 in my original post but my big fear is loosing the wide angle capability in case the 5DIII fails and I have to rely on the APS-C only.

Btw, i'm not taking all the primes, probably the 21, 35 and 85 only. The 4th lens will be either the 70-200 F4 or the 70-200 2.8 II or the 100-400, base don your recommendations ;=)


----------



## Dutchphotographer (May 24, 2013)

fegari said:


> Dutchphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



On wide angle, there where no subjects that wouldn't fit into 28 mm full frame equivalent, composition wise you may prefer wider of course, like your 21mm.

If your really afraid of camera failure, yes I would take a second full frame. Never had a camera die on me, but twice while on holiday In the USA my standard zoom died....

Really you can always take along as much gear as you want, question is if its a problem lugging around all day.....
In that regard the 70-200f4 is a lot lighter than the 2.8 or 100-400. 

Some non photography related advice, consider camping ( rented an RV), saves a lot of travel and some campgrounds are amazing, like the one at Godafoss. Due to the extreme lengthy daytime, you can do a lot of photography in the evening without bothering to drive to hotels/guesthouses, that may not be near in some cases.

Also, every town has a warm pool open till 9 PM, that's almost for free, so we never bothered to use the camping showers.


----------



## jasonsim (May 24, 2013)

Hmm...maybe instead of getting a longer lens, get a wide angle zoom. Perhaps a 17-40mm f/4L and the 7D as a compliment to the FF. The 1.4x on the 200mm f/4L IS should work decently well stopped down to f/8. Never been to Iceland, but imagine during this time, there is plenty of light with little night.

I'd take the 5D III, 7D, 17-40mm, 50mm Zeiss, 70-200mm + 1.4x. Light and covers mostly any situation. If you have more money to spend, get the 16-35mm instead.

Kind regards,
Jason S.


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2013)

The worst weather and the highest priced food anywhere. They charge you a fortune to go on a whale spotting boat but don't tell you that they defy all international sensibilities and hunt whales to extinction so the fish/mammals avoid the place. I went on a boat trip where most most were sick after about an hour. As we didn't see any whales, they extended the trip for an hour and the sick people went deep green.
Don't think I am joking - that was for real.


----------



## fegari (May 25, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Hmm...maybe instead of getting a longer lens, get a wide angle zoom. Perhaps a 17-40mm f/4L and the 7D as a compliment to the FF. The 1.4x on the 200mm f/4L IS should work decently well stopped down to f/8. Never been to Iceland, but imagine during this time, there is plenty of light with little night.
> 
> I'd take the 5D III, 7D, 17-40mm, 50mm Zeiss, 70-200mm + 1.4x. Light and covers mostly any situation. If you have more money to spend, get the 16-35mm instead.
> 
> ...



I tend to favor primes and not bringing the Zeiss 21 is non negotiable :=) that rules out buying any wide angle zooms. I'm starting to rule out the 100-400 also so it's looking more and more to bring "a" 70-200, the 1.4x extender and get a used 7D for backup. 

Still haven't decided whether selling the 70-200 F4 IS and getting the 2.8 II though. As I mentioned I'm not a fan of my 70-200 F4 IS with the 1.4extender (neither at f/5.6 nor 6.3), so this is were the extra stop of the 2.8 II can improve things.


----------



## eml58 (May 25, 2013)

Hi Fegari, We may see each other, I'm in Iceland July 08th through July 24th.

If Rental was an Option I'de suggest the 7D & 70-200f/2.8 II, combined with a Series III 1.4x Extender, and your 5DMK III plus WA lenses, you should be sweet.

I'm arriving Iceland after 4 weeks in Tanzania, so I've had to bring 2 different set ups, Long for Tanzania, WA for Iceland, luckily I have my Son the Sherpa with me.

I bought the 17 & 24 TSE lenses especially for this trip so will be interesting to see how well, they perform.

Have a great trip & maybe we'll cross paths.


----------



## shutterwideshut (May 25, 2013)

eml58 said:


> ....luckily I have my Son the Sherpa with me.



LOL! That is sweet! Looking forward to your shots in your upcoming trip!


----------



## Vivid Color (May 25, 2013)

If you are going to buy another lens, you may also wish to consider the 70-300L, which is lighter, shorter, and has better IS than the 100 to 400. And, if attached to a cropped body, the 70-300 effectively becomes a 112-480.


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> If you are going to buy another lens, you may also wish to consider the 70-300L, which is lighter, shorter, and has better IS than the 100 to 400. And, if attached to a cropped body, the 70-300 effectively becomes a 112-480.



+100 Highly recommend 70-300L. Much lighter than that 70-200 F2.8 and better reach. Lighter and sharper than the 100-400. Great all around lens

Why the Zeiss 21 and not the 15? I have a canon 14 which I really like, the UWA is great on 5D3


----------



## eml58 (May 25, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > ....luckily I have my Son the Sherpa with me.
> ...



Unfortunately the Older Sherpa just headed off to Medical School, so I've lost his services for the next 6 years, fortunately I was smart enough to convince my wife we needed two, but the Sherpa I have left is the "Surfer" Sherpa, takes more motivation than the "Older Sherpa", but they're both wonderful Lads.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 25, 2013)

I haven't been to Iceland, but sounds great- congrats!

My 2cents- get a 7D for the reach and focus. I have the 70-200 f4l and 2.8II- love them both. Remember that the latter is very heavy to carry, and on a full frame, doesn't get that much reach. 

You may want to hold on the 2.8 for now and spend the $ on the trip. I also always carry 2 bodies when I go on an important trip just because I am paranoid. Just saying.

sek


eml58 said:


> Hi Fegari, We may see each other, I'm in Iceland July 08th through July 24th.
> 
> If Rental was an Option I'de suggest the 7D & 70-200f/2.8 II, combined with a Series III 1.4x Extender, and your 5DMK III plus WA lenses, you should be sweet.
> 
> ...



Try to hit Tarangire National Park- it is totally awesome!


----------



## scottkinfw (May 25, 2013)

This is off topic, but..

be sure to bring at least a few extra batteries and cards. 

sek



fegari said:


> Hi
> 
> This topic may have been beaten to death and I have tried to read whatever I could find for Iceland but haven't yet decided the way to go so hopefully you guys that have been there could advice. I'll be there this summer and being one of those one in a lifetime trips you want to ensure all bases are covered. My current equipment consist of:
> 
> ...


----------



## wockawocka (May 25, 2013)

When using such a long focal length the difference between 2.8 and F4 fade away.

What doesn't is the weight. From experience in Iceland the weight will mean a lot of the time the 2.8 stays in the vehicle. So I recommend the F4 IS and the 100-400L Which should weight only a little more combined than the 2. alone.

You really don't need the heavy fast glass on this trip.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2013)

I took a 7D with a 100-400mm L, and got a couple of bird keepers. Here is a tern feeding its young.


----------



## fegari (May 26, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hi Fegari, We may see each other, I'm in Iceland July 08th through July 24th.
> 
> If Rental was an Option I'de suggest the 7D & 70-200f/2.8 II, combined with a Series III 1.4x Extender, and your 5DMK III plus WA lenses, you should be sweet.
> 
> ...



Hi, would have been nice to meet there so I could borrow the TS's  but I'll be arriving just after the 07/24. Though maybe we could keep in touch, maybe you can give me some pointers about your trip!


----------



## fegari (May 26, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> If you are going to buy another lens, you may also wish to consider the 70-300L, which is lighter, shorter, and has better IS than the 100 to 400. And, if attached to a cropped body, the 70-300 effectively becomes a 112-480.



Thanks for the remark though I think i've reduced the choice to either the 70-200 F4 IS or the 2.8 IS II, still can't decide but one of the reasons (besides the fact I prefer constant aperture lenses) is that I think could eventulally sell the 2.8 much easier than the 70-300 or even a 100-400. And if you take into account the current Canon's rebate it makes a lot more sense too.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2013)

AlanF said:


> I took a 7D with a 100-400mm L, and got a couple of bird keepers. Here is a tern feeding its young.



That's a great shot Alan. Well done!


----------



## fegari (May 26, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Hmm...maybe instead of getting a longer lens, get a wide angle zoom. Perhaps a 17-40mm f/4L and the 7D as a compliment to the FF. The 1.4x on the 200mm f/4L IS should work decently well stopped down to f/8. Never been to Iceland, but imagine during this time, there is plenty of light with little night.
> 
> I'd take the 5D III, 7D, 17-40mm, 50mm Zeiss, 70-200mm + 1.4x. Light and covers mostly any situation. If you have more money to spend, get the 16-35mm instead.
> 
> ...



Hi Jason, I took your advice regarding the f/8 part and thought of going shooting some pigeons today with my 70-200 F4 IS + 1.4x @f/8. I must admit I hardly ever use the extender and was not very pleased with it wide open. Took the time to do a minor AF microadjust on the 5DIII, set f/8 and...WOW oh WOW! impressive, impressive IQ.

Flickr kind of destroys the jpg so had to export it from LR without any export sharpening at all. The first is a 100% crop (!). The second was cropped from the 5DIII to try to emulate more or less the frame of an APS-C to have an idea what to expect when fitted to a 7D and shooting a puffing with a 70-200 and 1.4x from 1.5m distance:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fegarix/8834046876/#

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fegarix/8834273196/#

Light was very bright so did not have to push the ISO, not that the 5DIII suffers from it, but I did own the 7D before and frankly did not like the IQ beyond ISO 800. Keeping in mind it is not going to be super sunny and shiny in Iceland I still wonder if the extra stop of the 2.8 may not be the solution to the ISO 800 ceiling of the 7D.

Another thing I realized while shooting those pigeons (roughly same size as a Puffin) that may favor the 70-200 2.8 IS II that I'll really need to be close to the darn puffins so 7D+1.4x may not be enough and I may need the 2x. One of the shots I would love to have are those detailing the face and I'm not sure the 1.4 will cut it cuz I'd prefer to avoid getting too close to those cliffs ???

choices, choices


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2013)

For serious travel and bird photography, I second fegari as I do use the f/2.8 300mm II with both series III extenders because less than that does not give the quality I want. For convenience, I used to travel with the 100-400mm L, but as written at length, in the SX50 threads, I can get along with the SX50, which under good light and static subjects outperforms the 100-400 on a 5DIII. The SX50 is a good back-up camera altogether as it goes from 24-1200mm equivalent and has a very good lens. The 1.4x on the 70-200mm f/4 is pretty good if you don't need the length, and I use to to use it a lot.


----------



## Dutchphotographer (May 26, 2013)

It seems that most of the discussion resolves around the zoom range you need for the Puffins. If you go early July, you can get to them at the cliffs edge as close as you dare....


----------



## fegari (May 27, 2013)

Dutchphotographer said:


> It seems that most of the discussion resolves around the zoom range you need for the Puffins. If you go early July, you can get to them at the cliffs edge as close as you dare....



Very instructive pic, thanx! I'll be there end of July, hopefully they are till so numerous. 

I'm set on the 2nd body, it'll be the 7D, I'll bring my 1.4x. Still trying to decide if pulling the trigger on the 70-200 IS II or bringing the much lighter f4 IS that I already have (and also the dude in the photo ;D).

By the way, where did you take the pic?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 27, 2013)

I'd go with the 70-200 f2.8L IS and a 2x mk3 TC gives you lowever light ability when used normally 140-400 f5.6

i would also take my 300 f4LIS since I have one which give 600 f8 on the 5Dmk3 if needed

since you are going to resell the backup body just get another 5dmk3 or a 6D for the better iso than you will get over the 5dmk2


----------



## OscarBjarna (May 27, 2013)

I live in Iceland.

I also have a 5dmk3.
Zeiss 21
Canon 35L
Canon 24-70II
Canon 100L
Canon 70-200 f4 

Have borrowed 2extender and a 70-200II for a few trips. 

That has suited me just fine even tho sometimes a wider lens would be handy. Looking into getting a 17tse.

You can get pretty close to the puffins at Látrabjarg.
This puffin is @ 200mm uncut if I remember correctly






http://500px.com/OscarBjarna


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 27, 2013)

7D and 70-200 IS II... if you can... have an awesome trip... i loved it and want to go back.


----------



## StepBack (May 27, 2013)

You should buy the 500 or 800. They'll go well w/ your equipment. In fact get both so u never run short.


----------



## fegari (May 27, 2013)

StepBack said:


> You should buy the 500 or 800. They'll go well w/ your equipment. In fact get both so u never run short.



Yes StepBack, I might just do that, a 500mm on one hand and the 800 on the other. Those Puffins will never know what hit them..

Anyway...thanks to all for the comments. So it's settled for me and I'l be bringing:

5DIII + 7D
Zeiss 21mm, Sigma 35mm, Zeiss 50mm and the Canon 70-200 IS 2.8 II with 1.4 extender.

After returning from the trip both the 7D and one of the 70-200's will get sold.

@OscarBjarna: Nice Puffin! hope I'll get that kind of shot


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2013)

StepBack said:


> You should buy the 500 or 800. They'll go well w/ your equipment. In fact get both so u never run short.



They don't have Sherpas in Iceland.


----------



## serendipidy (May 27, 2013)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I took a 7D with a 100-400mm L, and got a couple of bird keepers. Here is a tern feeding its young.
> ...



+1...really nice 8)


----------



## serendipidy (May 27, 2013)

AlanF said:


> StepBack said:
> 
> 
> > You should buy the 500 or 800. They'll go well w/ your equipment. In fact get both so u never run short.
> ...



Very true...but, then again, they do have Vikings 8)


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (May 28, 2013)

AlanF said:


> I took a 7D with a 100-400mm L, and got a couple of bird keepers. Here is a tern feeding its young.



Hello Alan! Excellent Photo of yours! Enjoyable capture! Very good!


----------



## Dutchphotographer (May 28, 2013)

200mm on the 7D, Puffins do start to notice you once you crawl up to them...


----------



## Click (May 28, 2013)

Dutchphotographer said:


> 200mm on the 7D, Puffins do start to notice you once you crawl up to them...




Nice shot Dutchphotographer.


----------



## procentje20 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have quite some experiance buying second hand camera gear, and one thing i noticed might bemefit your goal. Some people buy into the hobby and then suddenly want out, selling all their gear at once. So if you can afford investing, buy somebodys kit (i'd say containing the 7d and 70-200 II) and sell all the lenses seperately. You will have the gear you need for your trip, and make a profit in the process.


----------



## fegari (Jun 5, 2013)

procentje20 said:


> I have quite some experiance buying second hand camera gear, and one thing i noticed might bemefit your goal. Some people buy into the hobby and then suddenly want out, selling all their gear at once. So if you can afford investing, buy somebodys kit (i'd say containing the 7d and 70-200 II) and sell all the lenses seperately. You will have the gear you need for your trip, and make a profit in the process.



Thanks but there are no 7D+70-200 kits. I got a good deal with a new 70-200 IS II, I´ll get the 7D second hand later on. The camera I will certianly sell.


----------

